# [GELÖST] Ausdruck: n - 1 soll größer sein als n



## r0bc94 (16. Mrz 2015)

Hallo Leute ,
Da bald meine Klausur ansteht beschäftige ich mich zur Zeit mit einigen Übungsaufgaben. Eine davon ist folgende:



> Schreiben sie zu der dazugehörigen Sout-Ausgabe den entsprechenden Zeilen-Code.
> Das Ergebnis soll true sein!
> 
> System.out.println(n - 1 > n);



Mir ist bewusst, dass damit die bereichsüberschreitung im zweierkomplement gemeint ist. Aber wie soll ich das in Java angeben (bzw. wie soll ich n definieren)? 
Meine Idee wäre:

```
byte n = - 128;
```
doch da castet Java automatisch einen Integer um die Zahl -129 möglich zu machen.
Leider haben wir diese Aufgabe nie so wirklich besprochen.

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen


----------



## JCODA (16. Mrz 2015)

```
package march;

public class Underflow {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		
		int n = Integer.MIN_VALUE; // oder: -2147483648
		
		System.out.println(n - 1 > n);

	}

}
```


----------



## r0bc94 (16. Mrz 2015)

Ah Super vielen dank.


----------

